# Failed ICSI and trying naturally until I get another go…anyone else?



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Just called the clinic with my final negative hot result. Feeling mixed emotions as it's been a terrible year. I lost my Dad in June, suddenly, and then my job and now this. However much I feel like crawling into a hole I know I must push on through this however hard it is. 

Im waiting now to have a follow up appointment at the clinic and take it from there. For now I feel I would like to try again, but the other part of me doesn't want to go through this pain again. We will see.

Until then we are praying for a miracle! I won't be resting on my laurels, we are still on our pre conception meds and i'm going to fill the time in between giving it a good go!

Anyone else the same? xx

S xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Sumand, going through treatment is hard enough to cope with on it's own, but added to the mix, your sudden bereavement and your job loss.... it's no the wonder you've mixed feelings about giving it another go.

Take time to grieve your losses hunnie - both your Dad and your negative result....take time out for you and your partner.  And just go again if and when you feel ready to. in the meantime I am praying for your own little miracle.

Sheila


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Sheilaweb said:


> Sumand, going through treatment is hard enough to cope with on it's own, but added to the mix, your sudden bereavement and your job loss.... it's no the wonder you've mixed feelings about giving it another go.
> 
> Take time to grieve your losses hunnie - both your Dad and your negative result....take time out for you and your partner. And just go again if and when you feel ready to. in the meantime I am praying for your own little miracle.
> 
> Sheila


Thank you for taking the time to reply Sheila. I know I need time, i'm so impatient though! I must try to relax more. I think getting myself back into work would be better for me to take my mind of it all xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi I'm so sorry you've had such a horrible year   Im currently ttc naturally as well, until the end of the year at the moment. I've had 2 miscarriages this year after a late loss in 2012, so just trying to get my energy back! I think it's wise to have a bit of a rest sometimes. Well done for having the determination to keep going despite a challenging time, stay strong   Sending you a big hug and best wishes for a lot of happiness coming your way soon! xxx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Merlin13 said:


> Hi I'm so sorry you've had such a horrible year  Im currently ttc naturally as well, until the end of the year at the moment. I've had 2 miscarriages this year after a late loss in 2012, so just trying to get my energy back! I think it's wise to have a bit of a rest sometimes. Well done for having the determination to keep going despite a challenging time, stay strong  Sending you a big hug and best wishes for a lot of happiness coming your way soon! xxx


Thank you  My unwavering positivity is gradaully returning, and dp wished on a shooting star tonight, so all will be fine  Now, where are those straws i'm supposed to be clutching?! 

Looks like im going to be in the same ttc boat as you until at least xmas time too. Are you doing anything different? Ive done, opks, concieve plus, temps......this time i'm doing. NOTHING! Just enjoying trying and hoping every single month.

S xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

Sumand that's great seeing a shooting star! I love things like that   Well last time I got pregnant via the syringe method! Home artificial insemination! So I think DH wants to continue with that since it worked. I've got 1 frozen embryo but I don't know when we'll use it. I did order a pack of soft cups as I read they were good too! (holding the sperm in place, esp if used with something like pre seed) Sorry if tmi but sometimes it helps! I found charting temps a nightmare as mine was wildly different every day! I've got a few of those smiley sticks left over so using those this month. I made a smoothie for me & hubby this morning so trying to be healthy, that's about it! All the best xxxx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Merlin13 said:


> Sumand that's great seeing a shooting star! I love things like that  Well last time I got pregnant via the syringe method! Home artificial insemination! So I think DH wants to continue with that since it worked. I've got 1 frozen embryo but I don't know when we'll use it. I did order a pack of soft cups as I read they were good too! (holding the sperm in place, esp if used with something like pre seed) Sorry if tmi but sometimes it helps! I found charting temps a nightmare as mine was wildly different every day! I've got a few of those smiley sticks left over so using those this month. I made a smoothie for me & hubby this morning so trying to be healthy, that's about it! All the best xxxx


I do too. I'm hoping he wished for a miracle 

Tell me more about this DIY syringe idea? Im intrigued? Im tempted my the soft cups but really nervous about the idea of them 

S xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi it's because of some difficulties DH has, in addition to the low sperm results   Its just a matter of collecting the 'sample' in a syringe (with no needle!) and inseminating yourself with it. I didn't think it would work but it did. We've only tried it for a couple of months so I'm not an expert   I read that same sex couples sometimes use this method and heard of lots of success stories. It would be nice to just be able to get pregnant normally & easily   Re the soft cups, I tried using a moon cup one time but found it too uncomfortable, so yet to see if soft cups are any better. Before my ivf I started doing self fertility massage, from a dvd I ordered & looking forward to starting that again. The best bit is relaxing with a hot water bottle on your tummy   x


----------



## LittleStampede (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi,

Couldn't just read and run, but thinking of you all - why is this journey so easy for some yet so hard for others?!

We also use the syringe method, and have been for 8 months now but still no luck. We're still undergoing investigations but it's more than likely male-factor. However, we also use pre-seed lubricant as well - I put some in the sample pot then inject it all afterwards before lying down for half an hour. 

xx


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

LittleStampede said:


> Hi,
> 
> Couldn't just read and run, but thinking of you all - why is this journey so easy for some yet so hard for others?!
> 
> ...


Hi there, thanks Merlin, i've heard about fertility massage, will look into that. I have two children form a previous relationship, and I have been at both ends of the scale now. Both children were conceived with no real problems (although i bled in my pregnancies) and now it's just heartbreaking as my partner, although an amazing Step Dad to my two, wants to be called Dad one day.

I'm not even religious in anyway, but find myself praying to whoever is out there, making this world tick by.

Lot's of luck to you all, I wish I had a magic wand xxxxxx


----------

